# Ben & Jerrys Ice Cream



## Marc (Aug 26, 2011)

Does anyone have carbohydrate counts for Ben & Jerry's Ice Cream roughly per scoop as I love their ice cream and will treat myself to a couple or maybe 3 scoops when I go the cinema. Really need to know Caramel Chew Chew and Strawberry Cheesecake flavours.

Marc


----------



## Northerner (Aug 26, 2011)

Marc said:


> Does anyone have carbohydrate counts for Ben & Jerry's Ice Cream roughly per scoop as I love their ice cream and will treat myself to a couple or maybe 3 scoops when I go the cinema. Really need to know Caramel Chew Chew and Strawberry Cheesecake flavours.
> 
> Marc



This page gives nutritional info for the whole range:

http://caloriecount.about.com/ben-jerrys-nutrition-m33


----------



## shiv (Aug 26, 2011)

Whenever I need the carb count of something I google the food + 'nutritional information uk' and it usually chucks up something useful


----------



## D_G (Aug 26, 2011)

Northerner said:


> This page gives nutritional info for the whole range:
> 
> http://caloriecount.about.com/ben-jerrys-nutrition-m33



WOW there are soo many! why dont we have them all in the uk!!


----------



## HOBIE (Aug 26, 2011)

Like the phrase "really need to know"    ENJOY !


----------



## margie (Aug 26, 2011)

I didn't realise that they had an ice-cream called chubby-hubby. That explains the sticker my sister bought me on a trip to the B&J factory. "I love my Chubby Hubbby".


----------

